
Why early-stage VCs are greedy bastards - harscoat
http://www.crashdev.com/2012/08/by-numbers-why-early-stage-vcs-are.html?utm_campaign=5037cd570688ff000200039b&utm_content=5037e4c93b0cb800020004cf&utm_medium=linksy&utm_source=twitter
======
turoczy
Link to the spreadsheet to run the numbers yourself:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvugcL9yC5-DdHR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvugcL9yC5-DdHRPeG1xMGhrajVwYWFRazR3b253Vmc#gid=0)

